# network interface eth0 does not exist [SOLVED]

## degras

I've just installed gentoo and at boot up I get this message:

```
*dhcp

*network interface eth0 does not exist

*Please verify hardware ot kernel module

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

...
```

What shall I do?Last edited by degras on Fri Sep 25, 2009 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

Try "dmesg | grep -i eth".

----------

## degras

 *honp wrote:*   

> Try "dmesg | grep -i eth".

 

It just matched on the word "method"

```

... Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type method

... Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type method

```

----------

## honp

Then you probably need ethernet card kernel module. Which ethernet card do you have?

----------

## degras

 *honp wrote:*   

> Then you probably need ethernet card kernel module. Which ethernet card do you have?

 

I don't know my vendor just calls it "LAN", it is just a network card connected to an ADSL router.  Is there a command to find out what it is?

----------

## honp

lspci

----------

## degras

 *honp wrote:*   

> lspci

 

```
livecd linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0b.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 536EP Data Fax Modem

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)

```

Which option do I choose in make menuconfig?

----------

## honp

Module should be via-rhine.

----------

## degras

 *honp wrote:*   

> Module should be via-rhine.

 

I added this option before building the kernel and networking now works.

Thanks everyone for their support.Last edited by degras on Thu Sep 24, 2009 4:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## honp

Good to hear:) Please mark this thread as SOLVED.

----------

## degras

 *honp wrote:*   

> Good to hear:) Please mark this thread as SOLVED.

 

I've looked around and I cannot find out, how do I mark it as SOLVED?

----------

## kardolus

add [SOLVED] at the end of the topic  :Smile: 

----------

